# I'm looking for work in southern CT



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

This will be my first year at plowing but i'm here learning all i can before I go out. I will have plow ins. and currently i have 300/500K auto ins.

I have a 1994 F250 W/ 8' Fisher plow. No sander but will be carying bags in the truck and my scotts push broadcast spreader. (Don't laugh). I might have a tailgate spreader by the time the snow gets here. I also have an 8hp snow thrower for long walk ways.

I am a hard worker that takes pride in his work. I am very trust worthy and reliable. I'm looking to be treated/paid as you would want to be. I am not an illegal trying to be taking advantage of. i understand it will be sub contract work but i will not play the fool and work for pennies. I will be out there working just as hard if not harder then you will be. I am very easy to get along with. I just have a family of four to support.

My contact info:
Edgar Torres
203-395-9413 -cell
203-210-5003 - house
I live in Wilton and my cell barely works in the house so try the house phone first.

Thanks
Edgar.


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

You should expect to be paid a minimum $50.00 per hour in this area. Just wanted to give you an idea since this is your first year.

Good luck!

-Greg



Playboy said:


> This will be my first year at plowing but i'm here learning all i can before I go out. I will have plow ins. and currently i have 300/500K auto ins.
> 
> I have a 1994 F250 W/ 8' Fisher plow. No sander but will be carying bags in the truck and my scotts push broadcast spreader. (Don't laugh). I might have a tailgate spreader by the time the snow gets here. I also have an 8hp snow thrower for long walk ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tip. 
I was going to start calling plowers in the area to see what the going rate was for subs.


----------

